# Puppies!



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I just saw in the Woodstock store thread that there was a crash that lost some threads. I thought someone had deleted my dog thread thinking this was not the right place for me to post it... for whatever reason.. If so, I don't mind if this is deleted too.


Anyway, Dixie had her puppies on Monday 7/7. 3 males and 3 females. I am reserving pick of the litter male and I have one female sold already. I have had a lot more interest that I thought I would have. I thought I'd really have to try to sell them.. Just no others absolutely sold yet. I'll post some pics tonight when I take new pics.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

In case someone doesn't remember, these are NKC registered American Bulldogs.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Not even any comments?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh my god...i didn't see this thread before...They're so precious! Congrats! 

Can I have one? :razz:


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

they are so cute!


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Scuba Kid said:


> Oh my god...i didn't see this thread before...They're so precious! Congrats!
> 
> Can I have one? :razz:


I can ship


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

They are adorable. Selling registered bulldogs shouldn't be hard at all.
BTW, my dog's name is Dixie too.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Cool. Her full name is XXX Dixie Liddell of HABs. My wife was obsessed with Chuck when we got her.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Danh said:


> I can ship


Haha, I wish. They are very adorable.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Mine doesn't have a registered name but we call her Dixie Doodle (Dixie-southern belle; Doodle-Yankee Doodle)


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

They're 5 weeks old tomorrow. They'll be ready to go next weekend. They're all eating completely dry food. 
I have two sold and I am keeping the male with the two eye patches. The white female with the lighter brindle on her ear is NICE. I may be willing to make a deal to place her with someone if they don't want to pay the full $500 price.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Two left me today  . I'm still looking for someone to place my pick female with.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

4 still left. New pictures at www.myspace.com/triplexbullies.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They're cuter now that before.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

They are really dogs now... that's for sure. 

I'm really wanting to place the brindle male and one of the females. I'm willing to sell those two for $300 with future breeding arrangements.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

bump just in case. 3 left.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

1 male and 1 female left. 
Mom

















Dad








Pups


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

I really want and English Bulldog but they're so expensive and we don't really have enough room for one now...:0(


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

The dad of these is VERY bully with a huge head as you can see. He looks a lot like a tall english. They're much more healthy than english bulldogs too. Any one of mine would be fine with no yard as long as they were able to get some kind of excersize. Out of the 8 I have, only one was not easy to house train.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

How did you get those dogs to pose so perfectly. in every picture they have their heads tilted the same or are posing in some way


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

lol... It's like with fish... just maybe a little bit easier. You take 50 pictures and get 3 good ones. But well built American bulldogs stack (pose) naturally.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Where do you live?


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Dallas, GA. Not too far from Atlanta. Shipping is about $200. I would only charge actual shipping costs, no handling on my part.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Trade for a 120 wide or bigger?


----------

